# Osmocote/Smartcote



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been looking for Osmocote, but have had no luck finding it. I have however found Miracle Gro Shake 'n Feed 19-6-12 and Smartcote, which appear to be very similar. Actually, the Miracle Gro appears to be the identical product.

So, has anyone used either of these?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
Miracle Gro Shake 'n Feed 19-6-12 is Osmocote.
You could get it at canadian tire.
What you do is put it in a ice maker mold put a little water then put it in the frig. Then just get a small portion and put it under your substrate.

dp


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks! I thought it may have just been some sort of US/Canadian branding thing, but I wanted to make sure. Happen to have some Shake 'n Feed already, so I'll be using that when my Flourish tabs run out.


----------

